# looking for a warm jacket



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

If you want a really warm jacket, I suggest buying a puffy jacket. Any heavy puffy jacket should keep you pretty dam warm. Also, make sure you're wearing good base layers.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I wear a shell in negative double digit temps, it's all about what's underneath. If you want to spend the money then having a warm jacket and a shell is nice, but the problem with the warm jacket is that if the weather warms up you just suffer. With the shell, you can just take a layer off and keep shredding comfortably.

I'm a minimalist so thats my opinion anyways.


----------



## JayMess686 (Jul 14, 2011)

yea you have a point i wear under armour with 2 shirts over it so instead of spending the money i'll keep doing that


----------

